# Gentoo Installations CD bleibt hängen

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe einen neuen Rootserver bekommen und will Gentoo installieren.

Ich habe ein Hardware Raidcontrolle von 3ware Serial Sata Raid controller 9650SE-4LPML

CD Bootet gebe gentoo-nofb ein.

Nach einiger Zeit bleibt es stehen bei dieser Zeile

```
pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enable

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0) bus is 0
```

Gruss Dave

----------

## schachti

Welche CD? 2007.0? 2008.0? Probier doch einfach mal die jeweils andere CD aus.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

AMD64 Gentoo 2007.0

Gruss Dave

----------

## schachti

Dann probier doch mal die 2008.0 (oder nimm eine beliebige andere Live CD mit aktuellem Kernel). Vielleicht ist die Hardware einfach zu neu für den Kernel, der auf der CD ist.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Problem ist nur der Server steht im Ausland.

Es arbeitet es am Montag wieder jemmand.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Allso mit der neue CD 2008.0 geht es auch nicht. Es beendet sich mit folgende Befehlen.

```
ACPI: Interpreter enable

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge (PCI0) (0000:00)
```

Habe gesehen das die neue Boot CD 2008 normal mit Grub startet. Kann man irgendwie einen Befehl mitgeben das ein bestimmtes Modul lädt ( modprobe ) ?

Danke, 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst ja mal als Befehl mitgeben, da wo dieses "boot:" Prompt kommt:

gentoo acpi=off

oder

gentoo noacpi

Falls das überhaupt noch existiert und nicht bereits grub eingebaut wurde mit auswahlmenü.

Dann aber auch mal mit ausgeschaltetem acpi versuchen.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich komme jetzt weiter.

Ich habe kein Internet. Irgendwie findet es meine Netzwerk Karte nicht.

Ist diese Netzwerkarte im Kernel vorhanden?

Gigabit-LAN-Schnittstelle (10/100/1000 Mbit/s) mit Intel® Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller 82566DM

Modprobe?

Gruss Dave

----------

